# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa en plotse angst

## yasmina

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 30 ,heb twee kindjes en geen noemenswaardige problemen.Behalve dan dat ik vroeger last gehad heb van ziektevrees.daarvoor kreeg ik sipralexa en dat hielp redelijk.Nu heb ik de laatste weken een beetje onregelmatig sipralexa ingenomen,dus twee dagen niet,een dag weer wel.Toen zei de dokter van maar halfjes te nemen,en vanaf dan is het één grote verschrikking.Ik durf ineens niet meer naar buiten,kan met moeite de kinderen klaarmaken s'ochtends(beven,hartkloppingen)kan niet gaan werken.Dokter geroepen,heeft me weer op één sipralexa per dag gezet,nu de derde dag.Heeft ook Xanax voorgeschreven(wil ik niet nemen).Het gaat niets beter,doe nu ook niets anders dan huilen(voel me zo schuldig tegenover kinderen)Kan dit door die sipralexa?En als ik me eventueel naar de kliniek laat brengen,weten jullie dan wat ze zullen doen?Onderzoeken of opname(opname wil ik mijn kinderen niet aandoen.)Ik kan maar niet begrijpen dat dit op een paar dagen tijd zo een groot probleem is geworden.

----------


## Luuss0404

Wat betreft Sipralexa en angst vond ik op internet dat Sipralexa oa wordt voorgeschreven tegen angst, dat deze angst in het begin van het innemen van Sipralexa erger wordt, maar daarna afneemt. Ook is angst een 'zelden' voorkomende bijwerking die als het goed is optreedt bij het begin van de behandeling en afneemt naarmate je het langer gebruik. (Om deze periode te doorstaan wordt vaak Xanax voorgeschreven.) 

Wat betreft het vergeten van een tablet vond ik het volgende; Het is belangrijk dat u Escitalopram/Sipralexa/Lexapro consequent blijft slikken. Mocht u toch een dosis vergeten, neem deze dan alsnog in binnen zestien uur. Duurt het nog minder dan acht uur voor u de volgende dosis hoort te nemen, sla de vergeten dosis dan over. Neem geen dubbele dosis in.

----------

